# 1911 Indian motorcycle $16k Cincinnati OH



## Hastings (Nov 24, 2021)

Maybe the guy is selling it so he could buy a better camera…







						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Hastings (Nov 24, 2021)

Here’s all the pictures incase the link doesn’t work.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey.... .I know this guy!


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2021)

Looks like a good deal.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 25, 2021)

catfish said:


> Looks like a good deal.



Being offered by a meth-head who doesn't have the bike in his possession; supposedly he listed it for an old man in Tennessee.  I was in the area yesterday and tried to go see it but the seller would not respond.  A friend went out to his house and said the it was pretty shady.  I was supposed to be getting a call from the old man in TN but that never happened.  Bentwoody made the observation these images look like photos of old photos.  Beware!


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Being offered by a meth-head who doesn't have the bike in his possession; supposedly he listed it for an old man in Tennessee.  I was in the area yesterday and tried to go see it but the seller would not respond.  A friend went out to his house and said the it was pretty shady.  I was supposed to be getting a call from the old man in TN but that never happened.  Bentwoody made the observation these images look like photos of old photos.  Beware!



It seemed to good to be true.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 26, 2021)

Sorry to hear Brant. Better luck next time.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Nov 28, 2021)

Total scam.  I have a buddy in that area trying to buy it.   Beware!


----------

